# Skin Problems



## dtijerina522 (Jan 23, 2010)

My 7mths old blue started to get some type of skin irratation, not sure what it is. It started on top of his head and now its behind his rt front leg, I thought it was just from scratching, but the bold spot on his head as gotten bigger and it seem to bother him. I tried putting ointment on it but didnt go away, any solutions. I don't think it's mange, cuz none of my other dogs have anything and Gordo has had it for 2mths or so. I thought it was due to the heat here and dirt so I brought im inside and it didnt seem to work. Help!
If you look above his left eye is the rash (right there he has ointment on it, but now it is just a bold spot with a couple if bumps). What could I do?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

My suggestion would be to take him to the vet and have a scrape done, it's pretty cheap, my vet charges like $14. It could be demodex, which is a type of mange that is not contageous between dogs. They always have a small number of mites on them, but sometimes if their immune system is compromised like from getting a vaccine, or an illness, they will develop small patches of what is called localized demodex. Generalized is the type you see on the vet shows and such where they are bald over their whole body, or large parts of it. The skin scrape will show if any mites are present, or if it's a fungus or yeast. The treatment of demodex is pretty easy and usually once it's gone you won't have any future problems.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Panda had demodex mange, he had it on his front paws, neck, and around his face, but no where else...? It didn't seem to bother him in till i touched it, but thankfully it wasn't contagious. I still don't quite understand how he got it if its not contagious and everything...The vet gave him a special shampoo and he had to take a bath twice a week and sit there for 10 minutes, intill the bottle was gone. He also had medicine called ivermectin and ever week they up-ed his dosage. Within a month it had pretty much went away. I wish I had before and after pictures because it was literally day and night. I would say go get a skin scrapping too I actually ended up telling my vet to do one because he thought that Panda just had hot spots and I didn't believe that. Good luck I hope your boy gets better soon!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Take him to the vet.


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

Take him to the vet while whatever it is - is manageable.


----------

